# (gelöst) Wie nicht mehr enthaltenes ebuild installieren?

## UTgamer

Ich möchte ein ehemals existierendes ebuild mit alter Abhängigkeit aus 2006 welches 2008 entfernt wurde aus meinem Overlay installieren.

Die Pfade sind alle richtig angegeben, jedoch bekomme ich immer diese Fehlermeldungen:

 *Quote:*   

>  emerge /usr/local/portage/net-dns/dnsquery-0.60.6/dnsquery-0.60.6.ebuild digest
> 
> *** emerging by path is broken and may not always work!!!
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

>  ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-dns/dnsquery-0.60.6/dnsquery-0.60.6.ebuild digest
> 
> !!! /usr/local/portage/net-dns/dnsquery-0.60.6/dnsquery-0.60.6.ebuild does not seem to have a valid PORTDIR structure.

 

Es ist das identische ebuild welches ich auf meiner alten Gentoo-Installation auch installiert habe und dort ebenfalls im Overlay weiterhin liegen habe.

Was muß ich machen um das alte ebuild wiederverwenden zu können? Danke

----------

## R.Aven

Wer suchet der findet;

http://www.gentoo.de/main/de/portage-2.0.51.xml

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Befehlsauflistung  3.5: ... bei emerge /pfad/zum/name.ebuild 
> 
> # emerge /path/to/ebuild
> ...

 

Pack dein ebuild also in ein portage bekanntes Overlay und nutze:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge "=package-version"

 

Zudem sollte man eher ebuild digest verwenden als emerge digest.

----------

## UTgamer

Danke, den Verweis arbeite ich jetzt mal durch. 

 *R.Aven wrote:*   

> Wer suchet der findet;
> 
> Pack dein ebuild also in ein portage bekanntes Overlay und nutze:
> 
>  *Quote:*   emerge "=package-version" 

  *Quote:*   

> emerge =/usr/local/portage/net-dns/dnsquery-0.60.6/dnsquery-0.60.6.ebuild
> 
> !!! '=/usr/local/portage/net-dns/dnsquery-0.60.6/dnsquery-0.60.6.ebuild' is not a valid package atom.
> 
> !!! Please check ebuild(5) for full details.

 

Bin noch nicht weiter.

 *R.Aven wrote:*   

> Zudem sollte man eher ebuild digest verwenden als emerge digest.

 

Das war nur ein Schreibfehler der über blieb beim Pfeilhochscrollen und hat keine Auswirkung, in der zweiten Fehlermeldung ists richtig angegeben.

----------

## ScytheMan

emerge =/usr/local/portage/net-dns/dnsquery-0.60.6/dnsquery-0.60.6.ebuild 

1. ordnerstruktur: /usr/local/portage/$Kategorie/$Paketname/ einhalten, $Paketname ohne Versionsangabe

2. emerge =net-dns/dnsquery-0.60.6 um die version zu installieren.

----------

## UTgamer

Super danke, klappt aber immer noch nicht.

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> emerge =/usr/local/portage/net-dns/dnsquery-0.60.6/dnsquery-0.60.6.ebuild 
> 
> 1. ordnerstruktur: /usr/local/portage/$Kategorie/$Paketname/ einhalten, $Paketname ohne Versionsangabe
> 
> 2. emerge =net-dns/dnsquery-0.60.6 um die version zu installieren.

 

Zitat aus: http://www.gentoo.de/main/de/portage-2.0.51.xml *Quote:*   

> echo "sys-kernel/development-sources-2.6.9" >> /etc/portage/profile/package.provided

 

Also echo "net-dns/dnsquery-0.60.6" >> /etc/portage/profile/package.provided gemacht.

und emerge =net-dns/dnsquery-0.60.6 ergibt:

 *Quote:*   

>  A requested package will not be merged because it is listed in
> 
> package.provided:
> 
>   =net-dns/dnsquery-0.60.6 pulled in by 'args'
> ...

 

Ohne den package.provided Eintrag erhalte ich: *Quote:*   

> emerge =net-dns/dnsquery-0.60.6
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Dann steht da auch noch:

 *Quote:*   

> Einen Sonderfall bilden Pakete, bei denen die installierte Version aus dem Portage Baum entfernt wurde. Hier hilft das Eintragen der neuen Version in package.mask nicht, um ein Update (bzw. Downgrade) zu verhindern.

 

Hm, mal sehen ob der Eintrag auch noch in die package.unmask übernommen werden muß. Ihr habt mir aber schonmal sehr weitergeholfen.

[Edit]

package.unmask hat keinen Einfluß.

----------

## ScytheMan

sofern du kein local overlay hast, solltest du eines korrekt einrichten bzw. verifizieren, dass es korrekt ist:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Overlay#Creating_a_local_overlay

----------

## UTgamer

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> sofern du kein local overlay hast, solltest du eines korrekt einrichten bzw. verifizieren, dass es korrekt ist:
> 
> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Overlay#Creating_a_local_overlay

 

Andere von mir geänderte Overlays funktionieren fehlerfrei und in meiner make.conf steht auch sauber:

 *Quote:*   

> PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

  Ich benutze häufiger abgeänderte Overlays um meine extremen CFLAGS durchzusetzen wie z.B. bei OpenOffice welches sauber mit meinen CFLAGS baut und läuft, jedoch im Original bricht mir emerge das Build wegen "-ffast-math" Option einfach ab.

Dieser kleine Eintrag in make.conf hat bisher bei nur abgeänderten ebuilds immer ausgereicht. Muß ich denn noch mehr definieren wenn ich eigene ebuilds verwende? Ich vermute mal das es ausreicht.

----------

## ScytheMan

ok

funktionieren andere ebuilds im lokalem overlay?

der pfad des ebuild sollte so aussehen: 

/usr/local/portage/net-dns/dnsquery/dnsquery-0.60.6.ebuild 

ein "cd /usr/local/portage/net-dns/dnsquery/" 

und anschließend ein "ebuild dnsquery-0.60.6.ebuild digest"

hast du ausgeführt?

wenn ja, dann sollte es eigentlich laufen.

welche portage version setzt du ein?

----------

## UTgamer

Andere ebuilds wie Teamspeak2 oder OpenOffice kann ich von dort sauber ohne Probleme emergen.

```
der pfad des ebuild sollte so aussehen:

/usr/local/portage/net-dns/dnsquery/dnsquery-0.60.6.ebuild[quote]

Aha, war mal wieder Blind auf einem Auge:

```

/usr/local/portage/net-dns/dnsquery-0.60.6[code]

Daaanke.

Den aktuell ist mal wieder DNS-Serverausfall im großen Stiel für ganz Deutschland.

http://www.golem.de/1001/72229.html

und da muß ich mal wieder auf andere DNS-Server ausweichen, dafür brauche ich genau dieses Tool.   :Laughing: 

----------

## R.Aven

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Andere ebuilds wie Teamspeak2 oder OpenOffice kann ich von dort sauber ohne Probleme emergen.
> 
> ```
> der pfad des ebuild sollte so aussehen:
> 
> ...

 

Weshalb brauchst du denn dieses Programm dafür. Such dir nen gescheiten DNS Server und trag ihn in deine resolv.con ein.

Z.B. die aktuell von mir genutzten - welche zugleich ohne Werbeeinblendungen bei Ausflösungsfehlern ala OpenDNS auskommen oder eine Protokollierung und Umleitung auf ominöse Stoppschilder vornehmen.

Auszug aus der Konfigurationsdatei meines lokalen DNS-Servers:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>         # anonymisierungsdienst.foebud.org; dnscache.berlin.ccc.de
> 
>         forwarders { 85.214.73.63; 213.73.91.35; };
> ...

 

Dauerhaft kannst du die gewünschten DNS Server in deiner /etc/conf.d/net anpassen.

Normalerweise cachen die DNS-Server die aufgelösten Domainnamen, ... einer der vielen - frei verfügbaren - wird den passenden Eintrag noch vorrätig haben.

----------

## UTgamer

 *R.Aven wrote:*   

> Auszug aus der Konfigurationsdatei meines lokalen DNS-Servers:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
>         # anonymisierungsdienst.foebud.org; dnscache.berlin.ccc.de
> ...

 

Dank dir   :Very Happy:  , hatte bisher immer welche aus Übersee (z.B. Kanada 206.191.0.139), foebud und ccc sind auch immer sehr gut, eine alte CCC-Adresse hatte es bei mir nicht mehr getan, danke für die Neuen.

Ich wollte eben auch direkt mal nachprüfen ob da nicht doch ein redirect bei meinem Provider mir auflauert, weil genau heute habe ich zwar alles auflösen können, es war aber tierisch langsam gegenüber sonst, hätte nicht sein sollen. 

Ich lasse eigenen DNS-Proxy laufen, und da kommen bei mir die Adressen in: /etc/pdnsd/pdnsd.conf   :Wink: 

[Edit]

Und siehe da, mein Provider macht nämlich einen Redirect, grrrrr. Der Server in Kanada antwortet jedoch immer noch sauber nur eben langsamer als normal, ich frage mich warum der genau heute betroffen sein soll, wenn ich mir kanadische Adressen von ihm auflösen lasse.

----------

## slick

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   emerge /usr/local/portage/net-dns/dnsquery-0.60.6/dnsquery-0.60.6.ebuild digest 

 

Nur mal so, das sollte doch sicher

 *Quote:*   

> ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-dns/dnsquery-0.60.6/dnsquery-0.60.6.ebuild digest

 

heißen?

----------

## ScytheMan

@ slick, ja tut es  :Wink: 

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *R.Aven wrote:*   Zudem sollte man eher ebuild digest verwenden als emerge digest. 
> 
> Das war nur ein Schreibfehler der über blieb beim Pfeilhochscrollen und hat keine Auswirkung, in der zweiten Fehlermeldung ists richtig angegeben.

 

----------

